# Hyatt Maintenance Fee Comparisons



## Tucsonadventurer (Feb 22, 2015)

Is there a chart anywhere which shows the various maintenance fees at resorts for 2/3/4 bedrooms. We are checking out re-sales and want to get the most pts for our yearly fees. I know that Pinon Pointe and Texas have some of the lowest and Carmel s is fairly high but other then that we don't have much information. On checking adds maintenance fees are rarely mentioned. We only occasionally use at our home resort so want to make an informed decision on our second purchase.


----------



## ivywag (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm not aware of a chart, but there was a thread back in Nov which gives maintenance fees for various resorts. It is on page 2 of the threads. Also, you should be aware that some of the resorts sell more than just a week.  Some owners get a fixed week (or more) plus a number of float days.  So, the maintenance fees are more, but they have more time.  Examples are both of the resorts in Beaver Creek, Aspen, Northstar, Siesta Key.  I'm not sure about all of the others, but you should ask.  Good luck with your search!


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Feb 22, 2015)

Thank you, that is something I didn't know. It seems that if you get a 3 or 4 bedroom at a lower fee resort you can maximize points but the more I find out the more I realize I have to learn. We have time though, just bought our first week this year.


----------

